# Harvesting the Fun of the Gun.



## parallel (Oct 25, 2008)

A few of my newest in a harvest time setting.


----------



## HOLLiS (Oct 25, 2008)

Great photos,  

Thanks.

H.


----------



## buffalo61 (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice collection, I'm jealous.:)


----------



## Cecil (Oct 25, 2008)

Great looking weapons.

How do you like the ACOG?


----------



## parallel (Oct 26, 2008)

buffalo61 said:


> Nice collection, I'm jealous.:)


Thanks... I have a few more but not that many (twelve all together). Maybe I'll have to take some pics of the others with the boy's pumpkins and post those as well. There is something pleasing to the eye to have the orange of the pumpkins contrast with the black of the firearm. That is the color scheme of the season after all.



Cecil said:


> How do you like the ACOG?


I like the ACOG a lot. The one that I have is a TA11 (3.5X35) which is fine for out to 300 yards (I'm not talking MOA groups here, I'm talking hits on target). It has the bullet drop compensator for the .223 ballistics out to 800 yards but for me that would be a wing and a prayer. With 2.4 inches of eye relief and the Bindon Aiming Concept reticle it is awesome for snap shooting at close quarters.


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice. Very seasonal. Makes me want to have an apple cider and blow the sh*t out of a pumpkin.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 27, 2008)

7point62 said:


> Nice. Very seasonal. Makes me want to have an apple cider and blow the sh*t out of a pumpkin.



Man I can always count on this site or a great laugh!!!

They look so cute next to the pumpkins! Warms my heart!!!


----------



## parallel (Oct 27, 2008)

I sent an email with some of these pictures to a colleague. She emailed me back saying that they look like the kind of pictures people have taken of their kids. She even called me a sick bastard (does she know me or what).


----------



## HOLLiS (Oct 27, 2008)

parallel said:


> I sent an email with some of these pictures to a colleague. She emailed me back saying that they look like the kind of pictures people have taken of their kids. She even called me a sick bastard (does she know me or what).



I think she is weird, guns needs to be adopted, is she against adoption.  

every firearm deserves a good home,  is she supporting homelessness?   

At least you have the compassion to provide a good home to those firearms.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 28, 2008)

Although of all your babies the Modern AK variant must be the red headed step child! No individual shots of that one!!!


----------



## parallel (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL... It must know its lot in life.


----------



## MsKitty (Oct 28, 2008)

Will they get their picture taken with Santa at Christmas?


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice looking photos & Weapons!! :cool:


----------



## parallel (Oct 28, 2008)

MsKitty said:


> Will they get their picture taken with Santa at Christmas?


Funny you would ask that... my wife's uncle plays Santa Clause (makes a killing doing private parties and what not). I have been trying to figure out a way to get him to pose with some of my special black children. That would be funny as hell... a picture of Santa clearing a room with the caption "I KNOW who has been naughty". LOL... maybe if I pay him he'll do it.


----------



## arizonaguide (Oct 28, 2008)

I had to laugh about the (Thanksgiving) Palm Trees in the background...:)
It's like here in Arizona where we dress up a freakin Cactus to look like a Christmas tree!
:doh:

Cheers, Parallel! Happy Holidays, bro!


----------



## Muppet (Oct 28, 2008)

I think my wife will be jealous but I think I love you in a manly. I asked for a M-4 for my B-day and I got a Swiss Army knife. My wife does not known what good taste is.

F.M.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 28, 2008)

Firemedic - you worry me! Man Love and the post about checking out man boobs!

Remind me to be busy if you ever decide to be at a Link-up! Cause I am worried you would get that wrong too! [joke]
;)


----------



## HOLLiS (Oct 28, 2008)

arizonaguide said:


> I had to laugh about the (Thanksgiving) Palm Trees in the background...:)
> It's like here in Arizona where we dress up a freakin Cactus to look like a Christmas tree!
> :doh:
> 
> Cheers, Parallel! Happy Holidays, bro!



We once had a Philodendron as a Christmas Tree.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, you know. I am not normal but I do like women but all these nice looking weapons just makes me gaga.

F.M.


----------



## Hard H2O (Oct 29, 2008)

Why aren't those pumkins full of holes or otherwise shot to shit? I don't know if I could avoid the temptation.


----------



## parallel (Oct 29, 2008)

Ha.... yeah... not exactly a traditional fall backdrop huh? 

Man love is a different kind of love. Its not a sexual thing, its a "dude you understand thing". I'm down with that.

Those pumpkins are toast as soon as Halloween is over.;) I will be sure to post the carnage.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanlk for understading.

F.M.


----------



## MontereyJack (Nov 14, 2008)

I recently joined this forum and just now saw this post. Very nice collection. 
Let me guess, Sig Sauer P220, Sig Sauer SIG556 Swat, some type of M-4, and an Arsenal SLR-106 or 107?


----------



## parallel (Nov 15, 2008)

MontereyJack said:


> I recently joined this forum and just now saw this post. Very nice collection.
> Let me guess, Sig Sauer P220, Sig Sauer SIG556 Swat, some type of M-4, and an Arsenal SLR-106 or 107?



Close. The pistol is a P225/P6 (one of those German police trade in imports and the best deal in pistols going right now IMO) I do have a P220 but its not in those pictures.

Bingo!

Yep... its a Colt 6920.

Close again, its a Henderson Defense Industries AK-101.

Welcome to the forum and thanks for nice comments.


----------

